# Shedding - when do they loose winter coat?



## Cup-of-Tea (Apr 11, 2017)

My girl is shedding like crazy! Either her spay triggered her to shed her winter coat, or it is seasonal - but its the middle of February! 

What month did your dogs shed their winter coat?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am in the northeast and my dogs started blowing their coats about two weeks ago. It snowed yesterday and this coming Tuesday it is supposed to be close to 80.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Constantly! Every time I look at the floor I see hair balls! LOL!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am in Alberta, Canada and noted a few days ago that I was seeing little tufts of fur on her side of the bed and the brush has been filling up lately. It was -18 this morning when we went out.


----------



## Cup-of-Tea (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh wow, so it is not too early!!!



MineAreWorkingline said:


> I am in the northeast and my dogs started blowing their coats about two weeks ago. It snowed yesterday and this coming Tuesday it is supposed to be close to 80.


I am in northeast too! Same forecast! Well, at least now I know this is normal


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Kona just started shedding like CRAZY this month.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

My intact female blew her entire coat at the end of January, just like last year.... Doesn't matter that it was well below freezing and will stay that way for a while yet, hormones make it happen. :headbang: She hardly sheds at all, otherwise. 

My spayed female tends to blow coat in March when temperatures change here. But it's nowhere near as drastic as the complete molt she used to go through before she was spayed. She also sheds more throughout the year, instead of two massive coat blows.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The day length often triggers shedding. We are well into that now - days have been getting longer since the winter solstice on December 21st.

Temperature is a secondary trigger.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yep, it isn't so much the temperature but the daylight hours that trigger shedding and moulting in birds. That said, only one of my dogs started shedding out the Winter undercoat, she started it about a month ago. The males are still keeping the fluff.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I've noticed it a bit more the past 2wks... but I live in SoCal where our seasons consist of cool, hot, and literally on fire


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

My rabbit moulted first, then my two parrots, and now my dog. I have enough to make a fur lined, down filled jacket, lol!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Inga rode in the back seat of the truck last fall from Oregon to Texas. By the time we got back the entire back area of the seat, walls and floor, looked like a giant dog had been turned outside in. I mean INCHES deep.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Yip we're shedding here too - losing summer coat to prep for winter coat.... hair every where, floofies blowing all over my house


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Definitely shedding here in Oklahoma. Really started about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

shedding is controlled by exposure to light --

we are having longer periods of natural light so the shed is on , and this includes your dog and the wild hare and rabbits 

another cause for shedding is controlled by hormones - pre-heat or post birthing


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

My long haired GSD really did not shed at all until this past December (@ 14 months old) since then it has been constant shedding. If I grab her backside I get a handful of hair.

Is this the new normal for her or just a looong coat blowing process?


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

Yep, my furbabies are shedding like crazy also. They are mostly indoor dogs so the indoor heating and lighting probably don't help the situation, lol. I keep it pretty under control brushing them every couple days with an undercoat rake (love the paws pamper version). Good luck!


----------



## thepawspaandresort (Apr 9, 2018)

It really just depends on your climate, but typically it's when the weather changes (so like Feb-March and Sep-Nov). The best thing to do is to keep brushing her and blowing her undercoat out- it will help with the shedding a lot! I'd get her groomed often during these times to help really remove that shedding undercoat. A HV dryer that groomers have is one of the best tools for blowing out coat


----------

